# COOLANT LEAKING FROM RADIATOR [PIC]



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

*[b]COOLANT LEAKING FROM RADIATOR [PIC][/b]*

i flushed my radiator the other day now it is slowly leaking from cap under my radiator where i release the coolant. its coming from the little stem that comes down from the cap. when i drive it leaks more, is there supposed to be a little screw or cap on the stem that might have fell out. here is a pic of it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The pic is totally out of focus. The stem that you're referring to should have a hose going from it to the overflow container that's near the battery.


----------



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

yes but it should not be leaking my coolant has dropped almost to the bottom.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

s13drift said:


> yes but it should not be leaking my coolant has dropped almost to the bottom.


Under normal operation, as the coolant heats up, it expands and the overflow goes into the overflow container. If the hose is missing, then you'll get your leaking condition.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

s13drift said:


> i flushed my radiator the other day now it is slowly leaking from cap under my radiator where i release the coolant. its coming from the little stem that comes down from the cap. when i drive it leaks more, is there supposed to be a little screw or cap on the stem that might have fell out. here is a pic of it


He's talking about the release plug on the bottom side of the radiator.. I suggest going to a small auto parts store and buying a new plug and gasket. It might cost you 3 bucks at most. That's what it looks like the problem is. The overflow container is on the top side and there is a hose that runs from directly underneath the radiator cap to the overflow container.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

more than likely you screwed up the gasket when you put the plug back in. Replace it and you'll be fine. just make sure to use a little oil or something to help get a better seal...and you won't screw up another gasket...


----------

